# Asop and device activation on reboot?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I am just curious if this is normal to all asop roms? ive searched around and found a few post but nothing that really answers my question. 
ive tried a few tips when i was searching. Like turning the setup wizard off but after reboot, activation screen doesn't show up but my phone number turns into 000-000-0012 (example).
another option is not to reboot but new kernels coming out and would like to flash them but won't wanna loose my phone number because it stops me from sending mms. Works great sending mms before reboot after that. No go. 
my imei stays intact just my phone number gets wonky.

any more fixes i can try or ideas? 
sorry if it has been asked but just need more knowledge about this.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Are you talking about the Device Setup prompts after a full wipe where you enter your gmail account/etc?

You have to do that every time you do a full wipe. Factory reset = deletes all user information. Dirty flashing does not wipe everything, and that's why most people do it.

If none of that's helpful, it's because I may not have understood your question(s). More info and clarity describing what the issue is, as well as how you recreate the issue, as well as what you've done to try to remedy it would be awesome. I'd love to help ya out


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I am just curious if this is normal to all asop roms? ive searched around and found a few post but nothing that really answers my question.
> ive tried a few tips when i was searching. Like turning the setup wizard off but after reboot, activation screen doesn't show up but my phone number turns into 000-000-0012 (example).
> another option is not to reboot but new kernels coming out and would like to flash them but won't wanna loose my phone number because it stops me from sending mms. Works great sending mms before reboot after that. No go.
> my imei stays intact just my phone number gets wonky.
> ...


first check to insure your IMEI is correct. if so, then this "bug" is known, and i thought, was being worked on.

but there is a work around that works most of the time. Has for me on a couple of different CM based roms.

If you have rebooted a ROM that you have already set up, tap the 4 corners (top left first then clockwise) this will boot you around activation, and you can fix your settings

go into:

Menu > system settings > more (or whever you can find this setting) > mobile networks:

Network mode: Make sure it is set to LTE/CDMA/EvDo
CDMA Subscription: make sure RUIM/SIM is selected

then check to see if this fixes your phone number (it should).

now reboot into recovery and dirty flash your ROM you are currently using. make sure you reflash gapps as well.

This won't reset any of your setup so it all should be normal, and SHOULD fix the reboot "bug". I'd then make a good nandroid of that setting, in case it happens, but should fix what the problem is. FOR some reason, when you clean flash a rom, it doesn't set something up right and this occurs.

but like i said, this works for most, not all (very few have said it didn't work) and as always, ymmv


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for helping me out guys.

But this is what happens after a reboot. 
After this. I can't send any mms. Data and call works and oh,I cant call my voicemail also after the reboot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Tried running pretty much all asop that's big out there. Only time it doesn't do this. Is on asopa ROM or pacman rom.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Oh and my emei id or what not is fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Thanks for helping me out guys.
> 
> But this is what happens after a reboot.
> After this. I can't send any mms. Data and call works and oh,I cant call my voicemail also after the reboot.
> ...


your phone number is wrong, and probably because your settings are screwed up. DID you fix them as suggested? or were they correct. if they are not correct, you will NOT be able to send MMS (or CMS for that matter) and you won't be able to call voice mail as your phone number is fubar.

check the settings suggested. IF they are correct then i have n't seen that one.

but i'm betting they are abgefucted


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> your phone number is wrong, and probably because your settings are screwed up. DID you fix them as suggested? or were they correct. if they are not correct, you will NOT be able to send MMS (or CMS for that matter) and you won't be able to call voice mail as your phone number is fubar.
> 
> check the settings suggested. IF they are correct then i have n't seen that one.
> 
> but i'm betting they are abgefucted


yea. set everything on the mobile network settings. Everything is set like they should. That's why i am so lost with this one lol and no one seems to have this problem but me.


----------

